# Me gusta / me gustan correr y nadar



## kc1312

Hola a todos:

Digo,

Me gusta correr y nadar o me gust*an *correr y nadar

me confundo cuando hay mas que un verbo

gracias


----------



## Londoner06

Me gusta correr y nadar  o me gust*an *correr y nadar


----------



## Zarax89

Me gusta correr y nadar (bien)
Me gustan correr y nadar (mal).

Me gustaN las patatas (plural, bien).


----------



## marielavarela

El verbo gustar tiene que coincidir con la persona del sujeto de la oracion; no importa si en el predicado hay 1, 2 ,3 o mas acciones.

Me gusta (a mi: persona singular) correr, nadar, jugar tenis, miar Tv, etc, etc,

El verbo tiene que ser singular porque la persona es singular.

In English, you say: I *like *running and swimming.
agrees with the subject of the verb

She *likes *running and swimming.


----------



## kc1312

muy bien!! es mas claro

mil gracias!


----------



## Claire West

Well, no es claro for me.  Maybe this forum is too advanced for me.  When I read through a thread like this one, I get so confused when one answer so strongly contradicts another answer.  One person here says "mes gustan las patatas" indicating that the object (patatas) dictates the form of the verb.  The next person says the subject of the sentence (I or she) dictates the form of the verb!  I thought the literal translations were "it pleases me" or "they please me", so I thought the first person was right. No?


----------



## Zarax89

It´s difficult to explain. I hope some sentences help you.

Me gusta correr (right)
Me gusta correr y nadar (right)
Me gustan las patatas (right)
Me gustan mis amigos (right).
Me gustan las vacaciones (right)
Me gusta montar a caballo. (right)
Me gusta la comida china. (right)

Diría que el verbo tiene que coincidir con el predicado...


----------



## Claire West

Zara,

Thanks for the variety of examples to study, but -- since I don't know what a predicate is -- I am still troubled by the second example in the list (Me gusta correr y nadar).  Can you say what it is that allows the two objects (correr and nadar) to be treated as one?  Is it the use of "y"?  Or is it the fact that these are verbs rather than nouns?  (Maybe that's what a predicate is.  But that still leaves me with a plural (two) of predicates which would seem to dictate "me gustan".) <sigh>


----------



## Lis48

The predicate is just the rest of the sentence apart from the subject.
When gustar is followed by one or more *verbs,* it is stays in the third person singular e.g. me gusta correr y nadar. 
It only changes when it is followed by more than one *noun* e.g. me gusta*n* zapatos y camisas*.*


----------



## Claire West

Lis,

Thanks so much for the Rule.


----------



## Soy Yo

I agree with Lis48. The form of "gustar" has nothing to do with the "person" who likes this or that. It is decided by the number of "things" a person likes.

Me gusta el chocolate.
Me gustan el chocolate y el café.
Me gustan los coches rojos.

If what is liked is an "action" or several "actions" (represented by one or more infinitives), the form of "gustar" is always singular.

Me gusta bailar, nadar y cantar.
Les gusta bailar, nadar y cantar.
Nos gusta bailar, nadar y cantar.
Le gusta bailar, nadar y cantar.

This is overkill but it may help to have more examples.


----------



## Claire West

Yes, Yo Soy, the range of examples is a helpful reinforcement of the Rule. Thanks.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

marielavarela said:


> El verbo gustar tiene que coincidir con la persona del sujeto de la oracion; no importa si en el predicado hay 1, 2 ,3 o mas acciones.
> 
> Me gusta (a mi: persona singular) correr, nadar, jugar tenis, miar Tv, etc, etc,
> 
> El verbo tiene que ser singular porque la persona es singular.
> 
> In English, you say: I *like *running and swimming.
> agrees with the subject of the verb
> 
> She *likes *running and swimming.


 
Perdona, pero tu respuesta es totalmente incorrecta. El sujeto de "gustar" NO es "me" (que SIEMPRE tiene función de complemento directo o indirecto), sino lo que tú llamas predicado, o sea, "correr y nadar". No puedes compararlo con el inglés porque el régimen de "like" es exactamente opuesto al castellano "gustar". 
Lo que ocurre aquí es que los infinitivos se consideran neutros y por eso el verbo va en singular. Si en cambio hubieran sido sustantivos comunes (por ej., "Las manzanas y las peras") el verbo tendría que ir en plural: "me gustan".


----------



## miguelT

MarieSuzanne said:


> Lo que ocurre aquí es que los infinitivos se consideran neutros y por eso el verbo va en singular. Si en cambio hubieran sido sustantivos comunes (por ej., "Las manzanas y las peras") el verbo tendría que ir en plural: "me gustan".


 
Pero sí se puede decir:  "Me gusta el café y el té", ¿no es cierto?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Si lo dices en ese orden, con el verbo primero, puedes decirlo en singular, porque lo que se supone es: _Me gusta el café y (me gusta) el té. _Pero si inviertes el orden tienes que poner el verbo en plural: _El café y el té me gustan._


----------



## Chalon

Me gusta correr y nadar.
Me gusta*n* ambas cosas.

Me gusta el café y el chocolate.
Me gustan, el café y el chocolate (Creo que debe ir una pausa, por eso he puesto coma).


----------



## roanheads

Claire West said:


> Yes, Yo Soy, the range of examples is a helpful reinforcement of the Rule. Thanks.


 
Hi Claire,
Perhaps I can help. The verb " gustar " means " to please ".
Therefore " me gusta " means "it pleases me " , and if we say " me gusta una manzana " this literally means " an apple pleases me " which we in English say " I like an apple."
If the sentence is " me gusta correr y nadar ", literally translates as " it pleases me to run and swim, which again we say " I like to run and swim ".

Then a plural example.-- "Me gustan la manzanas "= the apples please me.= I like apples.
Hope this helps !


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Chalon said:


> Me gustan, el café y el chocolate (Creo que debe ir una pausa, por eso he puesto coma).


 
No puedes poner una coma ahí porque estás separando el sujeto (el café y el chocolate) de su verbo.


----------



## Soy Yo

Es la primera vez que oigo (veo) que puedes decir "Me gusta el café y el chocolate."  ¿Hay otros que digan lo mismo?

S Y


----------



## roanheads

SoyYo,
Yo no.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

"El verbo podrá emplearse tanto en singular como en plural cuando *preceda* a dos o más sujetos de cosas en singular enlazados por la conjunción _y_; v. gr.: _*agradó* (o *agradaron*) a todos su modestia, su aplicación y su buen comportamiento_. Pero, si los sujetos son de persona, debe preferirse el plural; v. gr.: _en esta tarea me *ayudaron* mi tío Carlos y mi primo Juan._" (extraído de la Gramática de Bello).

La razón de esta doble posibilidad es la ya comentada: siempre cabe suponer que el verbo está tácito en los sucesivos sujetos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Soy Yo said:


> Es la primera vez que oigo (veo) que puedes decir "Me gusta el café y el chocolate."  ¿Hay otros que digan lo mismo?
> 
> S Y



Oírlo, lo he oído. Y entiendo que es correcto, ya que sugiere una elipsis del verbo frente al segundo sujeto.  Pero a mí me suena mejor con el verbo en plural.


----------



## sadlymistaken

Puedo mostraros que _"me" _no es el sujeto de _"gustar"_

Me gusta el chocolate y el café.
Me gusta correr, nadar y saltar.
Me gusta*n *los tomates.
Me gusta*n* los tomates y los pimientos.
Me gusta*s* tú.

Yo, particularmente veo mal dicho: "Me gusta*n* el chocolate y el cafe"

Y si no, hagamosla pasiva.

El chocolate y el café *es *gustado por mi.

El chocolate y el café *son* gustados por mi.


----------



## ManPaisa

marielavarela said:


> El verbo gustar tiene que coincidir con la persona del sujeto de la oracion; no importa si en el predicado hay 1, 2 ,3 o mas acciones.
> 
> Me gusta (a mi: persona singular) correr, nadar, jugar tenis, miar Tv, etc, etc,
> 
> El verbo tiene que ser singular porque la persona es singular.
> 
> In English, you say: I *like *running and swimming.
> agrees with the subject of the verb
> 
> She *likes *running and swimming.



El sujeto es *correr / nadar / jugar tenis / ver la tele / etc*, y no  _*me*_.
_*
Me*_ (pronombre átono de primera persona singular) nunca puede ser sujeto de un verbo, excepto en oraciones como ésta.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ManPaisa said:


> _*Me*_ (pronombre átono de primera persona singular) nunca puede ser sujeto de un verbo, excepto en oraciones como ésta.


 
Muy buena la paradoja, ManPaisa.


----------



## marielavarela

MarieSuzanne said:


> Perdona, pero tu respuesta es totalmente incorrecta. El sujeto de "gustar" NO es "me" (que SIEMPRE tiene función de complemento directo o indirecto), sino lo que tú llamas predicado, o sea, "correr y nadar". No puedes compararlo con el inglés porque el régimen de "like" es exactamente opuesto al castellano "gustar".
> Lo que ocurre aquí es que los infinitivos se consideran neutros y por eso el verbo va en singular. Si en cambio hubieran sido sustantivos comunes (por ej., "Las manzanas y las peras") el verbo tendría que ir en plural: "me gustan".


 

Perdon si te ofendi con mi respuesta totalmente incorrecta. No lo comparé con el inglés, solo que escribí la regla en inglés (que sí es correcta pero no es válida para el español). En inglés, el verbo siempre debe coincidir con la persona.

En español,el verbo gustar es como vos decis, coincide con lo que viene despues. En el caso de "correr y nadar" son incontables . con lo cual se consideran singulares - ME GUSTA CORRER Y NADAR. Si fueran sustantivos, mas de uno, "manzanas y peras", el verbo van en plural - ME GUSTAN LAS PERAS Y MANZANAS.
Si fuera suntativo pero un solo, el verbo tambien seria singular - ME GUSTA EL POMELO.

Espero valga la aclaracion. Saludos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flljob

Los infinitivos se toman como uno solo: 
Me gusta correr.
Me gusta correr y nadar. (En singular porque el sujeto son dos verbos en infinitivo).
Me gusta correr, nadar y jugar.
Me gustan el café y el té (Aquí el verbo está en plural porque el sujeto está formado por dos sustantivos)


----------



## Claire West

ManPaisa said:


> El sujeto es *correr / nadar / jugar tenis / ver la tele / etc*, y no  _*me*_.
> _*
> Me*_ (pronombre átono de primera persona singular) nunca puede ser sujeto de un verbo, excepto en oraciones como ésta.



I'm not sure I've understood the above line, but I'm guessing it may refer to *me culpa*.  If so, then the translation is, I think, something like *It blames me, *or, more loosely in English, *the blame is mine*.  So this is really similar to *me gusta* and the person is not the subject of the sentence.


----------



## carolinamunoz

Me gusta el café y el chocolate  es correcto, igual puedes decir Me gusta el café y me gusta el chocolate pero suena muy redundante


----------



## MafaldaUY

La verdad es que me siento perdida con lo que aqui se ha expresado pues es verdad que 
me gusta correr y nadar
se usa así pero no me satisfacen las explicaciones dadas.  He encontrado en la web lo que sigue (no puedo poner las direcciones pero lo transcribo todo) y aún así no termino de entenderlo.
«*gustar*
1. Cuando significa ‘causar, o sentir, placer o atracción’ es intransitivo y puede construirse de dos formas:
a) El sujeto es la causa del placer o la atracción, y la persona que lo siente se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto:
_Le gustaban la buena música y los buenos libros._
Esta es la construcción normal en el habla corriente.
b) La persona que siente el placer es el sujeto y aquello que lo causa se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por _de_:​_Gustaba de reunirse con amigos en su casa._
Es construcción documentada sobre todo en la lengua escrita. Debe evitarse la omisión de la preposición _de_, frecuente cuando el complemento regido es un infinitivo:
_*Barcelona y Tenerife, dos conjuntos que gustan jugar al ataque_.
2. Como transitivo significa ‘querer o desear’ y su empleo es escaso fuera de fórmulas de cortesía:
_¿Gusta usted una cerveza?_
_-¿Le molesto si escucho noticias? -Haga como guste._»
[RAE: _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_. Madrid: Santillana, 2005, p. 327-328]

Sería el caso 1. pero no entiendo por qué no se usa el plural.
saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Claire West said:


> I'm not sure I've understood the above line, but I'm guessing it may refer to *me culpa*.  If so, then the translation is, I think, something like *It blames me, *or, more loosely in English, *the blame is mine*.  So this is really similar to *me gusta* and the person is not the subject of the sentence.




No. I said:  

_*Me (first person singular object pronoun) cannot be the subject of any verb, except in a sentence like this one.*_


----------



## Claire West

quote=ManPaisa;6572793]No. I said:  

_*Me (first person singular object pronoun) cannot be the subject of any verb, except in a sentence like this one.*_[/quote]

Oh!  Thanks for the translation.  That is clever, and my apologies for mutilating the meaning.


----------



## Soy Yo

marielavarela said:


> ...que escribí la regla en inglés . *En inglés, el verbo siempre debe coincidir con la persona.*


 
Bueno, en inglés el verbo no siempre conincide con la *persona*.... Coincide con ella cuando la persona es el sujeto de la oración.

"Two limbs fell and hit Mary on the head." (Mary is a person but is not the subject. "Limbs" is the subject of the verb "hit"; Mary is its object.)

If your rule was meant to apply only to the verb "like," then it is in general a good rule for making the comparison between English "like" and Spanish "gustar."


----------



## MafaldaUY

Para mi "me gustan el café y el chocolate" es lo único aceptable.

Pero también creo que tiene razón MarieSuzanne que lo que sucede es que el verbo está omitido
"me gusta correr y nadar" está bien; pero es porque en realidad, es
"me gusta correr y (me gusta) nadar" y para evitar la duplicación del verbo, se omite.

Y queda claro que si invertimos el sujeto, el verbo TIENE que ir en plural.
"Correr y nadar me gustan".


----------



## kc1312

Pues, cuál es más correcto, o sea, más común en el habla?:

Me gusta el chocolate y el café.     o     Me gustan el chocolate y el cafe.


----------



## marielavarela

Soy Yo said:


> Bueno, en inglés el verbo no siempre conincide con la *persona*.... Coincide con ella cuando la persona es el sujeto de la oración.
> 
> "Two limbs fell and hit Mary on the head." (Mary is a person but is not the subject. "Limbs" is the subject of the verb "hit"; Mary is its object.)
> 
> If your rule was meant to apply only to the verb "like," then it is in general a good rule for making the comparison between English "like" and Spanish "gustar."


 

I meant *person=subject *(not person in the predicate or any other person)


----------



## aldewi

If somebody ask you:
- ¿Cuáles deportes te gustan?

Your answer
-  Me gusta correr y nadar.  Subject: Only one "correr y nadar". First person.
-  Me gustan: correr, nadar . Subject: correr, nadar,... . Third person.

Y is a copulative conjunction, as in English.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

aldewi said:


> If somebody ask you:
> - ¿Cuáles deportes te gustan?
> 
> Your answer
> - Me gusta correr y nadar. Subject: Only one "correr y nadar". First person  Singular.
> - Me gustan: correr, nadar . Subject: correr, nadar,... . Third person Plural.
> 
> Y is a copulative conjunction, as in English.


 
El hecho de que los sustantivos vayan separados con coma o unidos por la conjunción "y" no cambia la composición del sujeto, que sigue siendo un sujeto compuesto. Pero, por tratarse de *infinitivos *(que se consideran neutros), el verbo concierta en *singular*.


----------



## kc1312

entiendo los infinitivos, pero con los sustantivos separados con y, qué pasa?.... es:

me gusta el chocolate y el café
  o
me gustan el chocolate y el café

quizás es más simple decir, me gustan ambos el chocolate y el café. 

gracias


----------



## mhp

kc1312 said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Digo,
> 
> Me gusta correr y nadar o me gust*an *correr y nadar
> 
> me confundo cuando hay mas que un verbo
> 
> gracias


    «Si los elementos coordinados son *gramaticalmente neutros*, como infinitivos, oraciones sustantivas o pronombres neutros, el verbo va en singular: _«No creo que sumar y restar *sea* lo suyo»_ (Sierra _Regreso_ [Esp. 1995]); _«Le *gusta* que la quieran y que la apoyen»_ (_Tiempo_ [Esp.] 3.12.90); _«Ni aquello ni esto *hubiera* sido posible»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 25.1.85); *pero* si los elementos neutros coordinados se conciben o presentan en el enunciado como realidades diferenciadas, contrastadas o enfrentadas, el verbo irá en plural: _«Informar y opinar son los dos fines específicos y diferenciales del periodismo»_ (MtzAlbertos _Noticia_ [Esp. 1978]).» [DPD]


----------



## MarieSuzanne

kc1312 said:


> entiendo los infinitivos, pero con los sustantivos separados con y, qué pasa?.... es:
> 
> me gusta el chocolate y el café
> o
> me gustan el chocolate y el café
> 
> quizás es más simple decir, me gustan ambos el chocolate y el café.
> 
> gracias


 
Puedes decir:

_Me *gustan* el chocolate y el café._
_Me *gusta* el chocolate y (me gusta) el café._
_El café y el chocolate me *gustan*._

Lo que he puesto entre paréntesis no se dice, pero está tácito.


----------



## mhp

MarieSuzanne said:


> Puedes decir:
> 
> _Me *gustan* el chocolate y el café._
> _Me *gusta* el chocolate y (me gusta) el café._
> _El café y el chocolate me *gustan*._
> 
> Lo que he puesto entre paréntesis no se dice, pero está tácito.



This explanation, unfortunately, is not correct since it can be applied to a many other sentences with incorrect results: _En el patio crecía un magnolio y (crecía) una azalea.
_
Here is the explanation given in the DPD_:_ Si los elementos coordinados se refieren a entidades distintas, el verbo va en plural: _«Su voz y su gesto han hecho nido en mi corazón»_ (Matos _Noche_ [Cuba 2002]); _«En el patio crecían un magnolio y una azalea»_ (Mendoza _Ciudad_ [Esp. 1986]); pero si dichos elementos se conciben como una unidad, de la que cada uno de ellos designa un aspecto parcial, el verbo puede ir también en singular: _«El desorden y la algarabía es total»_ (Leñero _Mudanza_ [Méx. 1979]); en ese caso es frecuente que solo lleve determinante el primero de los elementos coordinados: _«La dirección y realización corrió _[...]_ a cargo de Manolo Bermúdez»_ (Díaz _Radio_ [Esp. 1992]). El verbo suele ir asimismo en singular cuando el sujeto va pospuesto y los elementos coordinados son sustantivos abstractos o no contables, especialmente si aparecen sin determinación: _«Me gusta el mambo y el merengue»_ (GaRamis _Días_ [P. Rico 1986]); _«Solo me queda ánimo y tiempo para responderle lo que sigue»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 20.10.96).


----------



## pipibe

Chalon said:


> Me gusta correr y nadar.
> Me gusta*n* ambas cosas.
> 
> Me gusta el café y el chocolate.
> Me gustan, el café y el chocolate (Creo que debe ir una pausa, por eso he puesto coma).


 
Solo va una coma si estas especificando que te gustan el café y el chocolate, pero solo se pone si quitando la parte que va despues de la coma la frase sigue teniendo sentido, depende de como sea la conversación.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bueno, el DPD no es la última palabra de todo. Ya transcribí en el post 21 lo que dice Bello (que no habla de restricciones como las que nombra el DPD). Otro eminente lingüista, Samuel Gili Gaya, dice:

"Cuando el verbo precede a varios sujetos aumentan las posibilidades de que concierte, no con todos, sino sólo con el primero: _Le vendrá el señorío y la gracia como de molde _(Cervantes); _Causaron _(o _causó_) _a todos admiración la hora, la soledad, la voz y la destreza del que cantaba_. Con el verbo detrás, se ha producido ya un análisis de los sujetos que intervienen en la acción, el cual impone la pluralidad del verbo, salvo casos muy excepcionales. *Por el contrario, el verbo delante puede colocarse en singular o plural*, y en el análisis que sigue el espíritu procede por suma de sujetos singulares."


----------



## kc1312

gracias por su respuesta concisa 

ciao


----------

